# Hi Evrybody.Im starting out my new 300L nd need some advice.



## euan_rugby (Apr 13, 2008)

I have been using this forum for a few months now to pick up information about my new tank set-up.

I want a tank that kind of centres around 2 gold severums that I will be buying.

It is a 300L juwel rio. I am filtering it with a tetratec ex 700 and the juwel internal.

It has a sand substrate and rock caves and I am going to have a few large planted sections.

At the moment I have in the tank: 4 clown loaches, 2 angelfish, 1 whiptail catfish, 2 kuhlii loaches.

I want to add two gold severums which will be my centre-piece fish. I have been thinking about what to add in addition to the sev's, seeing as iv got a reasonable amount of space to work with.

Ok. here is what I am thinking for a final stocklist:

2 gold severums
2 angels
4 clown loaches
2 kuhlii loaches
12 green tiger barbs
3 firemouth cichlids
1 whiptail catfish
1 male Bn pleco
1 red-tail shark

Ok, now this is just me brainstorming so any constructve criticism is deffinite3ly welcome. All of the fish in the tank atm are juvis.

heres the tank:


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

The severums will really enjoy the salad bar . The green tiger barbs will make the angels life **** as well. Redtail sharks get pretty territorial and snotty as they get larger also. Why not try a school of furcata rainbows, or even boesmani if you're wanting more color? Rosy barbs make great janitors that will clean up hair algae and they come in a long finned variety to give you slower swimming movement so they look less frantic all the time. Kuhli's are social critters. I'd recommend at least 6 of them, not that you're ever going to see them once they're happy in the tank unless the water quality is struggling.

I know, I'm a pretty good wet blanket on a nice stocking plan, but rethinking a few of those things will make you much happier in the long run. The tank would be REALLY overstocked by the time all of those fish made it to maturity, IMO.

Barbie


----------

